# Each continent's most iconic building: 7 continents 7 buildings



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

Building/Structure

*North America
South America
Europe
Asia
Africa 
Australia
Antarctica*


Australia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefan_heinrich/3311743762/sizes/z/in/photostream/

Europe









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fedemdp/2926840753/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

North America - Empire state building
South America - Jesus statue in Rio
Europe - Eiffel tower
Asia - Great wall of china
Africa - Cheops Pyramid
Australia - Sydney opera house
Antarctica - ?


----------



## LondonFox (Nov 4, 2010)

North America = Empire State Building/Alamo
South America = Teatro Amazonas
Europe = Westminster Palace/Big Ben/Eiffel Tower
Asia = Taj Mahal
Africa = Pyramids of Giza
Australia = Sydney Opera house
Antarctica = Discovery hut


----------



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

^^ Discovery hut









http://www.flickr.com/photos/orebody/4161490478/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## LondonFox (Nov 4, 2010)

Shouldn't it be Oceana not Australia as the name for the continent?


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

LondonFox said:


> Asia = Taj Mahal



oooh, how could I forget that beautiful building. Taj Mahal and the great wall.... Its a tie.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

LondonFox said:


> Shouldn't it be Oceana not Australia as the name for the continent?


Australia is a continent...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Australia is a continent...


The whole continent is called Austral*as*ia though. Australia may span a whole continent, but it doesn't constitute all of it.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

America (north) - Empire State Building
America (south) - Christ the Redeemer
Europe - Eiffel Tower
Africa - Pyramids of Giza
Asia - Taj Mahal
Australasia - Sydney Opera House
Antarctica - None stand out


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

Australia is the continent, oceania and australasia are not continents, but regions. it's settled.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

isaidso said:


> The whole continent is called Austral*as*ia though. Australia may span a whole continent, but it doesn't constitute all of it.


As above poster said. Oceania and Australasia are just regions. The Continent itself _is_ actually called Australia (as per the definition of a continent by the Oxford Dictionary).


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

North America - Empire State Building or Hollywood Sign
Europe - Eiffel Tower or Big Ben
South America - Christ the Redeemer
Asia - Mt Fuji or Taj Mahal or Birds Nest
Africa - Pyramids of Giza or the Sphynx
Australia - Sydney Opera House


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> As above poster said. Oceania and Australasia are just regions. The Continent itself _is_ actually called Australia (as per the definition of a continent by the Oxford Dictionary).


You do realize that what's taught differs depending on what part of the world you come from. Latin Americans, Iberians, and Canadians use Australasia in their schools and text books.


----------



## jboy560 (Nov 6, 2005)

I would think the Statue of Liberty would probably take the cake for North America, no?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

--


----------



## LondonFox (Nov 4, 2010)

If you want to incorporate New Zealand and all of the other islands and countries in the southern region, then it is Oceania or Australasia.

I know Australia dominates down there but New Zealand is still there and Auckland is a great city and home to the southern hemispheres tallest structure (Sky Tower).

Can't forget the little places, I obviously just miss worded my original post.


----------



## SVN2007 (Jul 20, 2007)

*North America - *Statue of Liberty

*Europe - *Eiffel Tower 

*South America -* Christ the Redeemer









*Asia - *Birds Nest









*Africa - *Pyramids of Giza 

*Oceania *- Sydney Opera House


----------



## landongsi (Dec 27, 2006)

Mt Fuji is not a building.


----------



## ***** (Apr 2, 2008)

North america-Empire state building,White house

Europe..hm...Coloseum maybe or Acropolis of Athens ...

Asia -the great wall of China

Australia- Sidney Opera

South America,Christ statue in Rio


Africa-Piramyds of Giza and Sfing


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

1. N. America - Empire State Building
2. S. America - Christ Statue
3. Europe - Colosseum in Rome
4. Asia - Great Wall
5. Australia - Sydney Opera.


----------

